# Fritzbox Phone keine Portweiterleitung



## Florianrau (28. Juni 2005)

Hallo @ all

In naher zukunft werde ich die Fritzbox Phone zugeschickt bekommen.
Die leider nicht über Portweiterleitung verfügt. Zzt. nutze ich meinen alten Netgear Router der immer einwandfrei den Port 80 weitergeleitet hat.

Jetzt meine Frage kann ich das mit der Fritz Box auch irgendwie deichseln,
ich meine wiel die den Port nicht weiterleitet.
Kann man das Prob lösen 

MFG Forian


----------



## Dr Dau (29. Juni 2005)

Hallo!

Du brauchst ja auch keine Portweiterleitung, sondern eine Portfreigabe und die ist in der Fritzbox Fon vorhanden (heisst tatsächlich _Fon_ und nicht _Phone_  ).

Beispiel 1:
Du hast einen Webserver im Netzwerk, der läuft auf Port 80.
Der Surfer tippt z.b. http://name.dyndns.org ein, dass kommt als http://name.dyndns.org:80 bei deinem Router an.
Auf deinem Router ist Port 80 freigegeben.
Jetzt braucht der Router nurnoch im Netzwerk nach einem PC suchen, auf dem ein Dienst auf Port 80 läuft und leitet die Anfrage dahin weiter.

Beispiel 2:
Du hast zwei Webserver im Netzwerk, beide laufen auf Port 80.
Der Surfer tippt wieder http://name.dyndns.org ein, dass kommt als http://name.dyndns.org:80 bei deinem Router an.
Auf deinem Router ist Port 80 freigegeben.
Jetzt sucht der Router wieder im Netzwerk nach PC's auf denen ein Dienst auf Port 80 läuft.
Logischer weise findet er jetzt zwei PC's.
Aber woher soll der Router nun wissen welchen PC der Surfer erreichen will?
Das erfährt er nur über die Portangabe.
Da würde also auch eine Portweiterleitung rein garnichts bewirken.

Du müsstest also den 2. Server auf z.b. Port 88 laufen lassen und diesen Port auch im Router freigeben.
Um den 2. Server zu erreichen müsste der Surfer dann http://name.dyndns.org:88 eintippen.

Dein Telefon weiss ja auch nicht wen der Anrufer sprechen will. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

